# Remember the 80s Arcade Game Pitfall?



## Amie (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm looking for a freeware Pitfall-like game for Mac OS X (I'm running 10.3.9). If you know of a reputable place where I can download this, please post the link.

Thanks!


----------



## macbri (Dec 12, 2006)

How about the free game called Skatefall ("Inspired by Pitfall") - play right in your web browser...


----------



## Amie (Dec 12, 2006)

macbri said:


> How about the free game called Skatefall ("Inspired by Pitfall") - play right in your web browser...



Thank you for that. I've been playing for the past few minutes. Or, shall I say, TRYING to play. lol The controls are seriously lacking  I'm pounding on the Space bar and the arrow keys, and they seem to be insensitive. But, alas, it's free. So, I guess this will do until I can find a better game with more accurate controls. Thanks again!


----------

